# Difference between Paragon rear Wright-style dropouts



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

A little help for a newbie, por favor?

Paragon offers rear Wright-style dropouts in two basic designs:

1-1/2 x 1.040"
1-1/8 x 22mm

What is the intended application for these two dropouts? Are they interchangeable? Also, hangers come in a short and long version. Short for road cassettes, and long for mtb? So much to learn....thanks!


----------



## Smudgemo (Nov 30, 2005)

I've used the larger flange and long hanger version twice, and they were great. I figured the larger size was better for fillet brazing. Get an extra hanger while you're ordering, just in case...


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ahh, thanks for the pic! I will most likely fillet braze my next frame, so the extra surface area is a plus.


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

Wright - style dropouts look good, but for fillet brazing I would not use them over your more traditional tabbed style. If you are tigging (is that a word?) then they work fine, however with brass you just do not get that much surface area with the wright style.

That said I did use them for a fork, however the blades had over 1 1/8" of diameter rather than the small diameter of the CS and SS.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Surface area looks adequate to me in Smudgemo's photo. Anyone else care to weigh in on fillet brazing with Wright-style dropouts?

I'm also considering the low-mount dropouts, mainly because I like the look, but also because they incorporate the brake mounting tabs. One less thing for a newb to have to worry about.


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

From what I understand it is not the surface area on the dropouts that is typically the issue, it is the fact that the stays are such small tubes and there is a very small miter to fillet. With a typical HT / TT joint you are joining two larger tubes with similar radius' that have a large miter. With a wright style you are trying to braze two very dissimilar radius' together at an almost perpendicular angle.

All that said, I do really like the look of the wright style and in the future may do one for myself, someday just to see how durable it is (probably not on a disc brake though).

There was a discussion about this a little while back in regards to repairing one of these after it had popped off on a tandem.


----------

